# Fishing w/ a kid and dont have a clue



## CluelessHoosier (Oct 12, 2017)

Visiting Pensacola Beach on vacation. My kid wants to fish off the PB Gulf Pier once while we are here. I don't have a clue how to fish saltwater or off a pier.

Do they sell bait at the pier?

We don't care what we catch, he just wants to catch a fish. So any pointers are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Call the pier and get some info, I believe they rent everything, but I can not confirm that!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Some tips:
Avoid the 'too heavy tackle' trap. 
6# to 8# spinning tackle is fine for this.
Try some pieces of fresh shrimp with a light weight Carolina Rig in the shallows and work your way out.
1 ounce weight is plenty (3/4 or 1/2 oz works with lighter tackle).
Keep the hooks fairly small. A #6 kahle is ideal for surf fishing.
Get your fresh bait at Gulf Breeze B&Tackle (not the frozen stuff). 
Fishbites (orange or pink) in the blue packs works almost as well (or even better) than shrimp sometimes (and it 10X harder for fish to pull off the hook).
There are LOTS of pinfish, small jacks and whiting in the surf zone to keep kids entertained!

You really cannot go 'too light' to have fun ;-)

Hope this helps!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pier#r (Pier Pounder) gave you the straight skinny.*

He's been pier fishing for a mighty long time and has earned his stripes. I think I may have met him once but I know I have read and tried many of his suggestions.

I hope you are coming down soon. When the water cools, fishing cools too. 
Right now, a kid can catch a dozen or more species in a day. February sucks for fast action pier fishing. Summer rules for kids.

Bring a camera and, by all means, try to stay away from crowds. Flying hooks are dangerous. Bring a very heavy towel for holding fish to remove hooks. Keep the towel wet to keep from hurting fish. Be careful with Catfish, Rays and Leather Jacks. If you have any question about a fish, somebody close by can usually answer it.

Call or e-mail Florida FWC and ask for literature. They have some fantastic freebies.

One more suggestion: Avoid weekends if possible.


----------



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

Also, check the size limits in case you hook up with something larger than expected. You may have to throw it back. The game warden doesn't accept "I didn't know" as an excuse.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

captken's quote " Be careful with Catfish, Rays and Leather Jacks. If you have any question about a fish, somebody close by can usually answer it."
This is a leatherjacket and they do pack a punch if you get stuck by one of them. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leatherjacket_fish#/media/File:Oligoplites_saurus.11B.jpg


----------

